# MAP 21 ?



## MTINAZ (Jan 15, 2010)

Anyone on here familiar with this as it relates to moving bees? I have truck that is registered under 26,000lbs and was thinking of getting farm plates for it but was wondering if the hours of service exemption applied while out of state?
I found this online 
2. What is a “covered farm vehicle” (CFV)?
As defined in § 390.5, a “covered farm vehicle” (CFV):
• Travels in the State in which the vehicle is registered or in another State,
• Is operated by an owner or operator of a farm or ranch, or by a family member or employee
of the owner or operator,
• Transports agricultural commodities, livestock, machinery or supplies to or from a farm or
ranch,
• Has a license plate or some other means specified by the State that identifies it as a farm
vehicle,
• Is not used in for-hire motor carrier operations (but for-hire operations do not include use of
a vehicle owned and operated by a tenant farmer to transport the landlord’s portion of the
crops under a crop-share agreement),
• [From § 390.39] Is not transporting hazardous materials that require placarding, and either
a. Has a GVW or GVWR (whichever is greater) of 26,001 or less, in which case the CFV
exemptions in § 390.39 apply anywhere in the United States, or
b. Has a GVW or GVWR (whichever is greater) of more than 26,001 pounds and travels
within the State where it is registered or, if traveling out of the State where it is
registered, stays within a 150 air miles of the owner or operator’s farm or ranch. 

As I read it if I have farm plates and am under the 26,000lbs Hours of service dont apply and I wont have to stop for 10 hours half way through moving the hives.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Yes, you are exempt from ours of service if your hauling bees across US without map21. Under MAP 21 you are exempt from headaches such as hours of service and roadside inspections if your hauling agricultural commodity. It used to be that only beekeepers were exempt from hrs of service but MAP 21 works whether its pigs, cows or bees.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

since I have read it many times and can't figure out IF, this only applies during the defined planting and harvesting season as defined by each state or not???


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

So I can drive my Farm Tags more that 150 miles from home and out of State? Sounds like I could drive my FT to CA...... or am I just off base?


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

hpm08161947 said:


> So I can drive my Farm Tags more that 150 miles from home and out of State? Sounds like I could drive my FT to CA...... or am I just off base?


Depends on your state and the states in between. In ny a Farm tag is restricted to 10 miles from a farm, but an agricultural plate like Mark has can go anywhere in the USA. but you could before map 21, you just had the restrictions, now less or no restrictions. key question is your GVW.

states do not have to approve of it until next april I believe.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

wildbranch2007 said:


> Depends on your state and the states in between. In ny a Farm tag is restricted to 10 miles from a farm, but an agricultural plate like Mark has can go anywhere in the USA. but you could before map 21, you just had the restrictions, now less or no restrictions. key question is your GVW.
> 
> states do not have to approve of it until next april I believe.


GVM is 25950. Previously NC Farm Tags had a 150 mile restriction and no Out of State. I live close to SC border and have violated the restriction numerous times, so far with no problem.... just lucky I guess. So if the state approves in 4/16 I can freely drive in SC. Hmmm.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

wildbranch2007 said:


> Depends on your state and the states in between. In ny a Farm tag is restricted to 10 miles from a farm, but an agricultural plate like Mark has can go anywhere in the USA. but you could before map 21, you just had the restrictions, now less or no restrictions. key question is your GVW.
> 
> states do not have to approve of it until next april I believe.


10 miles, Mike? Must be a typo.

I know a guy from GA who drives his semi from GA to MI with Farm Plates. Everyone should register their trucks in GA, I guess.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Is this what you are talking about? A funding Bill?

"The *Moving Ahead for Progress in the 21st Century Act (MAP-21) is a funding and authorization bill to governUnited States federal surface transportation spending. It was passed by Congress on June 29, 2012, and PresidentBarack Obama signed it on July 6.[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][2][/SUP] The vote was 373-52 in the House of Representatives and 74-19 in the United States Senate; only Republicans voted against the bill."

Can someone show me the regulations that seem to be the subject in question in the opening Post? Thank you.*


----------



## MTINAZ (Jan 15, 2010)

Here are the two links.
http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/regulations/title49/section/390.5 
one gives the definition of covered farm vehicle

this one gives the exemptions
http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/content/39039

http://www.fwaa.org/accounts/fwaa/data_documents/197/files/map-21_qa.pdf

The Q&A link states under 26,000 is exempt anywhere in the US.

Does anyone have a link to the regs that show you are exempt from hours of service when hauling bee's with out farm plates?


----------



## 67630 (Jul 17, 2008)

In NYS a truck with farm plates can go 25 miles from home farm. Confirmed by my friend that is a NYS trooper. He knew nothing about Map 21 and could not find anything of it in his book.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Your friend may be a good NYS Trooper, but, like a number of DOT Inspectors, they all don't know all of the Laws. I have never been checked where time on their computer wasn't spent. Did your friend work from memory or from research?

Farm Plates restrict one to farm business, to and from the feed store, from one farm to another, and a certain distance from the farm while on farm business. I find 25 miles rather low.

Strangely enough I was stopped one time, in my F-450, and questioned about how far away from home I was. I was traveling from one apiary to another. I don't know if apiaries count as farms or not. I was also driving a truck with AGRICULTURAL (I am not yelling, that's the way it is spelled.) plates, not FARM plates. The Trooper didn't know the difference or was mixed up. I had to explain the difference to him.


----------



## 67630 (Jul 17, 2008)

Mark,
You are correct in that no one knows all the laws, there are way too many of them for those guys to try to remember. As for the 25 miles, he called me from work and read it right from the book. He knew nothing of MAP 21. Never heard of it and found nothing in writing.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

mark--as I told you a long time ago its best to carry the dot book with ya and show it to the cop if needed. when they realize you know that part of the law better than them they back down real quick. I carry a copy of the map 21 with me just in case. even if it it is not in effect in your state they probably don't know. some times a little bs goes a long way. lol


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

michael-bees said:


> Mark,
> You are correct in that no one knows all the laws, there are way too many of them for those guys to try to remember. As for the 25 miles, he called me from work and read it right from the book. He knew nothing of MAP 21. Never heard of it and found nothing in writing.


I will keep that in mind should I ever foolishly get Farm Plates. Thanks.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

beeware10 said:


> mark--as I told you a long time ago its best to carry the dot book with ya and show it to the cop if needed. when they realize you know that part of the law better than them they back down real quick. I carry a copy of the map 21 with me just in case. even if it it is not in effect in your state they probably don't know. some times a little bs goes a long way. lol


It's right there on the dash board where I can easily reach it. Thanks.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

beeware10 said:


> I carry a copy of the map 21 with me just in case. even if it it is not in effect in your state they probably don't know. some times a little bs goes a long way. lol


 Heh Heh....... I like that! :thumbsup:


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

sqkcrk said:


> 10 miles, Mike? Must be a typo.
> 
> I know a guy from GA who drives his semi from GA to MI with Farm Plates. Everyone should register their trucks in GA, I guess.


In ny the farm plate is restricted, the agricultural plate isn't. I haven't seen where that restriction is lifted with map-21, the state would have to change it's laws, now if you got to say penn. with the farm plate, penn probably wouldn't know that ny had a restriction on it. I did the 10 from memory, my memory is getting bad.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

another thing to remember about NY, I don't remember the exact wording, but they don't alter anything from the fed. regs. they say something like NY complies completely with the Fed. regulation, sooooo that means when the feds. change a reg it is already in force in NY. also if you search on map21 and ny you will see, although I didn't read it, that the farm bureau has a blurb about it being in affect in NY.

not 100% true about the search, but I went to where it said to go and got a newsletter from batavia ny. they had the dot come and talk about map-21, no synopsis.

www.nyfb.org/img/county_docs/newsletter_hxzkfh0kss.pdf 

Information on fleet and agriculture changes to include:
New lift axle changes
Physical requirements
Map 21
and much more.
Presentation by
New York State Police Commercial Enforcement
Questions are always welcome


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Does anybody know if Calif DMW has adopted map 21 yet ?


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Does anybody know if Calif DMW has adopted map 21 yet ?


Good question!
Many beekeepers across the nation has been wondering the same question.
Maybe we should get a California Beekeeper to find out the answer.
:kn:


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

HarryVanderpool said:


> Maybe we should get a California Beekeeper to find out the answer.


Ha, I'm buried with all the other regulations that this %*[email protected]! state has to offer, I figured that you out of staters that suck the cream off the almonds would help.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Time to resurrect this thread again. Anyone know if Ca has adopted Map 21 yet, and what difference will it make?


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Keith Jarrett said:


> I figured that you out of staters that suck the cream off the almonds would help.


Naw!
I just spent some of that cream on a nice shiny new truck with a killer 6.7.
Keeping a spiffy wax job on it every other day doesn't leave much time for research.
You go right ahead......
:w


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I bought a new one too . Right now its covered in mud....


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

Suggest diligent application of water hose, scrub brush, followed by wax job to deal with the mud. If you can convince someone else to do it for you, be sure to watch the work in progress and lend a hand now and then.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

I live in Farm country I was always told here in pa at least there is a 10 mile restriction from the farm that being said I see them everywhere at Walmart and all who's to say what farm there working at tho a lot of farmers here are renting the field 10 miles down the rd


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Well, I thought CA was required to adopt this in 2016. Seems like they are a bit short on time , if true. Also Ca does not have farm plates . They actually seem to want to bring every small truck under Commercial truck driving regulations. Kind of moving in the opposite direction of Map 21.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

It's a shame your winters don't force you to stay in the house for months. there is plenty of reading material on the Calif. DOT site:lookout: just a glance at it gives me the impression it would take a few months to browse through, but the best I could get out of it, the State of Calif. is #1 trying to milk all the money they can get out of the Fed. govt without #2. actually doing anything except asking the Fed. Govt. to change the law to match Calif. law. :lpf:

http://www.dot.ca.gov/hq/transprog/map21/map21_implementation.htm


----------

